

Rate my app:  Facemouth - ChaseB

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/facemouth/id428103766?mt=8<p>Inspired by Rob Smigel's skits on the Conan O'Brien show, I created Facemouth.  Love to hear some feedback from HN.
======
ChaseB
Clicky: <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/facemouth/id428103766?mt=8>

<http://facemouth.com>

------
phlux
I'm too old for this. Looks like a good site - but something I would never
ever use or want to see.

My 6 YO might like it though.

Maybe you could have faces kids really would recognize - like cartoon
characters and what not - as opposed to osama bin laden and other boogie men.

~~~
ChaseB
I license all the photos. Cartoon characters are not an option, unless I
create my own.

~~~
phlux
How do you license a photo of osama bin laden? Is he licensed from his
employer, the CIA?

~~~
ChaseB
Well, most.

